# Adding NPP to tren a/prop cycle



## Drudkh (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm half-way through my eight week prop/tren a cycle.  I am running each 50 mg ED.  My joints are starting to talk to me, so I thought I might add some NPP.  Does everyone think it is reasonable to drop the tren a to 37.5 ED and add 37.5 NPP.  That leaves me with 75mg ED of the duo and a I assume prolactin and progesterone problems won't be any worse than 75 mg ED of tren a alone, which is a standard dose.  I'm on .5/day of prami and have letro on hand. 

Stats: 
33 yrs, 5'9", 205, 13%, fifth cycle, experience with: cyp, deca, prop, tren a


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 29, 2012)

You could.  I'd probably drop the tren all together though....two 19s at the same time don't float well with me, IMHO.



/V


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't see a difference really, never heard anything that says mixing the two would be any worse than a higher dose of one or the other. Alot of people say don't do it but I don't think there's really any science behind it, keep your prami dose on point and your estrogen under control and you should be good to go IMO


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 29, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I don't see a difference really, never heard anything that says mixing the two would be any worse than a higher dose of one or the other. Alot of people say don't do it but I don't think there's really any science behind it, keep your prami dose on point and your estrogen under control and you should be good to go IMO



From my own personal experiences, I get dizzy spells and and overall "yucky" ill-type feeling when I run deca & tren together.  That's why I no longer do it....I start with NPP and switch to Tren Ace mid cycle, works wonders for me.  Far better than using each solo.



/V


----------



## Imosted (Feb 29, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I don't see a difference really, never heard anything that says mixing the two would be any worse than a higher dose of one or the other. Alot of people say don't do it but I don't think there's really any science behind it, keep your prami dose on point and your estrogen under control and you should be good to go IMO




I am on 600 deca and 200 tren e with a gram of test c, this is the first time running them together, i have been taking .5mg caber very second day and havent had an issue yet.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 29, 2012)

500 tren 500 deca here



feeling great


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the idea of starting with npp and switching to tren, add a short cruise in between and it sounds even better (for those who cruise at least). Something like 8 weeks npp/6cruise/8tren using a long ester test throughout sounds about as close as you can get to a perfect cycle IMO (again, not really meant for someone who intends to come off  )​


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 29, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I like the idea of starting with npp and switching to tren, add a short cruise in between and it sounds even better (for those who cruise at least). Something like 8 weeks npp/6cruise/8tren using a long ester test throughout sounds about as close as you can get to a perfect cycle IMO (*again, not really meant for someone who intends to come off*  )​


 
had me shaking my head until that part haha


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 29, 2012)

haha yes, I cruise now anyway so that's always going to be the way I look at things. I haven't had much success running anything past 8 weeks personally (additional success anyway, most of my gains honestly have seemed to come in the first 6 or so even with long esters for whatever reason) and definitely regret doing two cycles too close together so I think the cruise in between makes all the difference. For someone who just wants to cycle and pct though something like 6npp/6tren would make more sense.


----------



## Drudkh (Feb 29, 2012)

Great info guys. Thanks.  Think I'll give the combo a go for now since I'm trying to cut and would rather not drop the tren. In the future, though, I think I will take Victor's advice and start with NPP (get the joints good and lubed up) and finish with the tren.


----------



## aaron2012 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd probably drop the tren all together though.


----------



## swollen (Mar 1, 2012)

The first part of the cycle I'm runnin' now had deca @ 300mg, after 6 weeks added tren a, & after about a week n ahalf, had to drop the deca cuz of the sick feelin'. Alot don't have problems with 2 19nors, I'd say try it like I did, n see how ur body reacts.


----------

